

The Banana Project  - franze
http://www.facesaerch.com/banana.html

======
Rokks
Crashes Chrome if you have reflection on and switch the object from video, to
anything, then back to video. I'm running Version 12.0.742.100 if it helps!

~~~
franze
yip, you are right ... crashed chrome in that scenario, safari works ok - will
submit bug to chromium project

------
dexen
Would be way easier to experiment with if there were some `analog knobs' --
for example sliders -- next to input boxes.

Otherwise pretty cool :-)

~~~
franze
well, did you use it via a mobile device (iphone, ipad, android)? because it
does have these 'knobs', implemented via the <input type="range" > element
(which is not supported yet in ipad, iphone, ... - i think)

~~~
dexen
Firefox 4.0.1 on X11/Linux here @_@ (and Konqueror 4.5.5)

If you have an important feature that does not work in majority of browsers
out there, you could at least inform about it. Best would be standards-
compliant JS+DOM implentation...

// tbh., I'm getting pissed with the kaleidoscope of proprietary browser
features that are `hip/cool/trendy/whatever' among browser vendors those days

~~~
franze
as with the most things in HTML5 ... it fails gracefully. knobs for webkit and
other browsers which support the range-type. normale input type boxes for
everyone else.

but yeah, there would be better ways to handle this.

------
mef
Got hooked on the Slavoj Zizek video!

~~~
peregrine
He has a ton of YouTube videos. He is pretty fun to listen to, always
extremely passionate, although sometimes I have a hard time agreeing with him
even though he makes convincing arguments.

------
uberalex
This is great. A reset button would be handy though, as I spent ages trying to
get the scales back in alignment :)

